# Crawlspace snake control



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Snakes and I have totally different views on whether or not, they should be able to go in to my CS. 

One day I almost stepped on a garter snake in the back yard and I chased it, so that I could modify its physical state with my boot. As well as a 65 y.o. fat man with bad knees, can chase a snake anyway. So, this being known it got away quickly, and went up under my crawlspace door. Yuck !

So I pulled the CS door back and there it lay on the doors foundation block. I looked around and there were two more dried up shed snake skins attached to the underside of my CS access door's 2x6 boards. 

So I bought some metal gutter leaf stop mesh and made my own "CS access door...." anti-snake" guard.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

While visiting a friend house I noticed a snake in one of her window wells, a nasty milk snake. They aren't poisonous but will bite. I volunteered to remove it and toss it into the woods and she said don't bother, it has been there for several weeks. Apparently it wasn't able to climb out the 16" vertical sides.

So, my suggestion would be to make something similar against the foundation where they like to crawl, then collect them and relocate or modify their appearance.

I also had to remove one that liked the front of my house where the outside light was attracting insects. 

Bud


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Snakes and I have totally different views on whether or not, they should be able to go in to my CS.
> 
> One day I almost stepped on a garter snake in the back yard and I chased it, so that I could modify its physical state with my boot. As well as a 65 y.o. fat man with bad knees, can chase a snake anyway. So, this being known it got away quickly, and went up under my crawlspace door. Yuck !


I learned long time ago & the hard way while up in CS to : 
always take a (semiautomatic?) framing hammer with you 
& let the snake do the crawling/running away (from said hammer)

Peace


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I really do not understand how I ended up with snakaphobia. I was raised up WAY out in the woods in a home that resembled a shack more than a house. I encountered the nasty creatures quite often. 

My Dad had a 4 ft. wide wood pallet set at the back porch door for mud control. One day I opened the door to step out and a black snake was laying completely across the pallet, with some of it hanging over on each side of the pallet. I told my Dad about the black snake when he got home from work and said that I was going to shoot it but it got away. 

He then told me, " Better not kill those black snakes boy, they keep the poisonous snakes away". I knew better than to argue with my Dad. But he was not with me in the woods when I did not care what kind of snakes they were...they got lead impregnation from my old 20 gauge. .

We boys slept in the open pole attic of our home. One morning I woke up and I looked over at the wall where the pole rafters were nailed down. I thought to myself, "Now that was a dumb place for my brother to lay his belt" as it was at least 3 ft. long. The belt then slithered on over the wall and down in to the kitchen attic space.

One day when I was about 10 y.o. I was laying in the sage brush on a hill behind our house. Had my trusty old dog Rinnie, laying beside me protecting me while I laid there soaking up the Fall's sunny rays. Just watching the fluffy white clouds float by.

Suddenly Rinnie jumped up and ran toward the house full out. I looked to where he had been laying and a snake with its mouth hanging wide open was coming right at me..fast. I passed Rinnie up about 20 ft. away from the back door. 

One day my buddy and I were riding our bicycles out on the asphalt highway down next to the neighbors farm. From about 100 ft. away, we could see a snake start slithering across the road. So we told each other, " Lets get him " !

Just as our front bike tires got about 10 ft, away from it, the thing stopped slithering and coiled up, and his probably 5 button rattler tail popped up out of the coil shaking violently. Dang, talk about a couple of kids on bikes swerving. I hate snakes, no matter what their genetic origin may be.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll have to take the other side of the tracks, guys. Non venomous snakes can be a world of blessings in your crawl space and around your properties. They eliminate rats and mice, as well as venomous snakes. Who better to keep things you DON'T like at bay? They are clean, don't poop on your floors, and you don't have to feed them.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I can see your point of view Chandler, a lot of people feel that way. I don't. Snakes around the home scare the beejeebers out of me.

So around our parts we only know of two kinds of snakes. Alive, and not so alive. The alive snakes are described as snakes residing more than 100 yards from the house.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No thanks, I have to tolerate my wife's 3 cats that take care of mice and rats. Mr. Johnny Nolegs can just stay out of my crawlspace. Reminds me of another snaky tale I recall....


Back in the 80's we were framing up a basement in a home that had been vacant for over two years, located way out in the country. It had no city sewer hookup or storm sewers. 

My nephew and I were bent over nailing the bottom of the wall studs when suddenly I see my nephews hammer slide across the room, and he is headed up the stairs yelling, "snake" !!! 

About a 3 footer was crawling up out of a floor drain. Most likely came though the septic tanks leaching field pipes and on in to the house floor drain. Can you imagine sitting on the white throne and suddenly feel a "cold nose" bumping you on the hinny ? Wow......


----------

